
Windows 1.0 - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_1.0
======
peter_d_sherman
> _"...Windows 1.0 was received poorly by critics. Critics felt Windows 1.0
> did not meet their expectations. In particular, they felt that Windows 1.0
> put too much emphasis on mouse input at a time when mouse use was not yet
> widespread; not providing enough resources for new users; and for
> performance issues, especially on systems with lower computer hardware
> specifications."_

